# Life expectancy of cats



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

My moggie is getting on for 15 now and is just starting to show signs of slowing down a bit (going a bit grey, sleeping more, likes to lie motionless in front of the fire for many hours etc).

Just got me thinking - how long do cats live?

What I'm really trying to say is how much longer do I need to put up with her?
:lol: Only kidding!


----------



## relay (May 9, 2005)

Ours has just turned 18. He's very thin, but still eats well, doesn't sleep over-much (he's an indoor cat, these days), but he has become attention-seeking in the past year or so (he was never particularly affectionate). He'll even still chase a ball of paper for a few minutes!
-H


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Between 15 and 19 years. Although a cat in Texas lived to 38
It also depends on lifestyle and molycoddling.

Where we live not much longer than a couple of years.

HGV`s seem to have a liking for them.

Dave p


----------



## lins (Sep 29, 2008)

Hi i have had two cats one who was 24 when i had to have him put to sleep,and one was 21.Both were very well if a little batty,but one devloped fits.The other cat was born deformed his back legs had no stiffle joints,i was told if he survived to 6 months get him doctored.He was 21 when he could no longer hold the rest of him up.But i know he had a happy life.Can never tell with animals i lost a female cat who was 9 with cancer .enjoy your cat while its hear .lin


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

relay said:


> he has become attention-seeking in the past year or so (he was never particularly affectionate)


Ours is also going that way, demanding much more cuddles and attention than she used to!



lins said:


> enjoy your cat while its hear .lin


Yes, we are lucky she is still here, about 10 years ago she was knocked down and managed to crawl home 4 days later with a broken jaw, dislocated leg, damaged spine, broken teeth. The only lasting sign is her broken tail which has no feeling in it (you can stand on it by mistake and she doesn't know!). Cats are soooo tough!


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Ours was over 19yrs when she died whilst we were away on a motorhome trip,

Came home to find that the friend who pops in to sort the post had put her in a shoe box, covered her up and put a red rose on top.

Good job she hadn't been long gone :roll: 

We couldn't stop bawling for an hour!


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Your moggie may have a bit to go yet  The cat of friends of ours died a couple of weeks ago aged 25. She had been thin for ages and latterly a bit wobbly and deaf when necessary, lived in the airing cupboard and loved her food until the end. She has passed on her very loud and distinctive mieow to our female cat. Actually, less of a mieow more of an annoyed shout to get a move on with the food :wink: 

Sue


----------



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

Rogan (who travels with us whe he can) he now 19 and as playful as a kitten.

He is becoming more and more in need of a warm cuddle and although still goes outside, simply loves to curl up wherever you might be.

He is a climber so is naturally thin, but is showing signs of age.


----------



## skiboycey (May 21, 2009)

They can go on a surprisingly long time considering in the wild they seldom get to 7...

Apparently (according to the vet who put my last one down at 18 ) almost all owners comment on how their cats love their food even to the end. This has nothing to do with their spirit or gusto but is due to ageing of the thyroid gland which becomes over active in old age and speeds their metabolism up. Eventually they cannot eat enough to maintain weight and they get thin. As an aside this also dehydrates them and causes their kidneys to fail which is what gets many in the end as they were originally desert animals and have kidneys which can take a lot of abuse. However by the time a problem is noticed (getting wobbly and meowing a lot) the damage has gone too far and is prohibitively expensive to deal with.

This in fact is what finished the last one off which is why I had this discussion and, like many owners, I went to the surgery saying 'there can't be much wrong with her she eats like a horse'. I was sadly wrong...

On the brighter side if looked at by a vet when the seemingly healthy appetite is first noticed as unusual they can give them something to slow the thyroid down and prevent subsequent problems. Apparently the only problem then is they start to pee everywhere instead due to water retention and an unwillingness to go outside as they get older.

You just can't win sometimes!

Regards, Mark


----------

